# Easter Ham Stuffed Cherry Peppers



## tropics (Aug 11, 2018)

Found a small piece of the Easter Ham I made with Pops low salt brine 

Easter Ham






Cherry Peppers 





Some hard Mexican Cheese





All mixed with a pinch of Basil & Oregano 





These are great at BBQs or anytime





Enjoy
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

Those look awfully tasty Richie, do you heat them up to melt the cheese?

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 11, 2018)

Man another great idea.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Those look awfully tasty Richie, do you heat them up to melt the cheese?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris These do not get heated Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man another great idea.
> 
> Warren


Warren thanks this batch was sweet peppers,you can use hot if you want or just spice these up.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

Great idea, Richie!!
I think I might have to throw some heat on mine.
Looks Great !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 11, 2018)

Richie, they look amazing.   That's thinking outside the box on that one.


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Great idea, Richie!!
> I think I might have to throw some heat on mine.
> Looks Great !!
> Like.
> ...


John I did spice mine up a bit with my Hot Sauce Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Richie, they look amazing.   That's thinking outside the box on that one.



Thank You Adam these are always a hit at any party fast and easy to make.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Aug 12, 2018)

Great looking pepper shooters, Richie! 

I haven’t had these in awhile, I was just thinking about making some yesterday.

I want to do the prosciutto and provolone ones now.


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2018)

xray said:


> Great looking pepper shooters, Richie!
> 
> I haven’t had these in awhile, I was just thinking about making some yesterday.
> 
> I want to do the prosciutto and provolone ones now.



I like to change things up now an then,the smokiness of the Ham was pleasant I will have to add some smoke to that cheese next time.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2018)

They look delicious Richie!!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 12, 2018)

Very nice buddy, them look real tasty!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 12, 2018)

I like 'em! That's a neat appy.


----------

